#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  ADMISSIONS IN BMS INTITUTE of TECHNOLOGY ( BMSIT) for BE/Btech, MCA contact 9738182977

## Educarrus

*FOR ADMISSIONS IN BMS INSTITUTE of TECHNOLOGY (BMSIT) for BE / B tech and MCA Courses*

PLEASE CONTACT:
 EDUCARRUS

*Contact Number : +91 9738182977*
*Contact person: Abhishek*
*

About BMSIT*
B.M.S. INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY (Estd: 2002)
Affiliated to VTU/Approved by AICTE

BMS College of Engineering was established in the year 1946 in Bangalore, Keeping the growing demand for the technical education and keeping in view the noble objectives of furthering the cause of higher education cherished by the founders of the BMS Educational Trust, BMS Institute of Technology was started in the year 2002 at Yelahanka, Doddaballapura Main Road, Bangalore. 
 BMSIT has successfully completed 10 years and it is a matter of great pride that the BMS Institute of Technology is recognized as one of the top colleges in the state of Karnataka. 

Courses offered
         BE in Electronics and Communication Engineering
         BE in Computer Science and Engineering
         BE in Information Science and Engineering
         BE in Mechanical Engineering
         BE in Electrical and Electronics Engineering
         BE in Telecommunication Engineering
         BE in Civil Engineering
         Post Graduate course in Masters of Computer Applications (MCA)





  Similar Threads: ADMISSIONS IN BMS INTITUTE of TECHNOLOGY ( BMSIT) for BE/Btech, MCA contact 9738182977 ADMISSIONS IN BMS INTITUTE of TECHNOLOGY ( BMSIT) for BE/Btech, MCA contact 9738182977 ADMISSIONS IN BMS INTITUTE of TECHNOLOGY ( BMSIT) for BE/Btech, MCA contact 9738182977 Uttar Pradesh Textile Technology Institute btech admissions 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Manipal Instt of Technology - Manipal University 2012 BTech Admissions Courses Offere

----------

